# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  IVF oplodnja i simptomi posle embriotransfera

## cvjetic

cao cure,meni je danas 5 dan posle embriotransfera,imam vrtoglavicu i proliv :Mad:  pa me zanima jel neko imao slicne simptome.I bojim se kakva ce mi biti beta radim je 13.04 nadam se pozitivnoj imam 26 god i prvi mi je postupak i ubacen mi je jedan embrion  :Rolling Eyes:  samo jedan se oplodio,molim za pomoc javite se ako ste imale iskustva sa tim.....

----------


## Beti3

Evo, cvjetić, o tome su napisane stranice i stranice na ovom forumu. Sigurno ćeš naći i odgovor na svoje pitanje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83286-Nakon-transfera-II

----------


## cvjetic

hvala Beti3

----------

